
Minotaur: A pythonic, asynchronous, inotify interface - scaramanga
https://github.com/giannitedesco/minotaur
======
codethief
This is really cool! I still remember the last time I wanted to use inotify in
Python: I ended up switching to TypeScript/Node.js in the end because it was
so much simpler to get it working. Next time I'll try out your library!

~~~
scaramanga
Thanks. Drop me a line when the day comes and let me know how it went :)

------
chomp
This is cool! I'd love one for fanotify.

~~~
scaramanga
Author here, no plans for that right now, but it does look like it would be an
interesting project so who knows :)

------
blooalien
Thanks for this. Pretty sure I can find a few good uses for it. :)

